# Reef deployment



## UA_2015 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Guys,
A couple friends and I recently got an old rectangular tri hull and made a 12'x8' deck on it. Well we are going to deploy some coops after snapper season but we were curious if anyone on the PFF has some stuff they want to put down and share the numbers. PM me and lets make a deal.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

You do know that permits are required for deployment and the material must be both cleaned and approved.


----------



## UA_2015 (Jul 2, 2012)

yes


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Too bad you not over this way.


----------



## UA_2015 (Jul 2, 2012)

PCfisher66 said:


> Too bad you not over this way.


Where do you fish out of, sir?


----------

